# Um... Just how lazy are some people?



## reveal (Feb 22, 2005)

http://everquest2.station.sony.com/pizza/


----------



## Darkness (Feb 22, 2005)

I think it's more addicted than lazy. Some people have died playing computer games, for example. They just can't/won't take a break.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Feb 22, 2005)

There is a reason it's called EverCrack. 

I per fer  PbP or MUD


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Feb 22, 2005)

That's just corporate synergy.   Now they just need to get PepsiCo. to allow you to order 3 liter bottles of Mountain Dew Code Red, and everyone will be all set...


----------



## EricNoah (Feb 22, 2005)

They could inject the Dew intravenously...

They should also set up a deal with bedpan cleaning/changing services.  Bathroom breaks are the real problem!


----------



## reveal (Feb 22, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> That's just corporate synergy.   Now they just need to get PepsiCo. to allow you to order 3 liter bottles of Mountain Dew Code Red, and everyone will be all set...




Considering Pepsi owns Pizza Hut, it's probably not far off.


----------



## Henry (Feb 22, 2005)

Where are the icons for rolling on the floor laughing, while banging your fist into the floor, again?

My GOD that's amazing. Amazingly.... scary? sad? hilarious? I dunno.


----------



## Krieg (Feb 22, 2005)

Brilliant marketing on Pizza Hut's part.



			
				Darkness said:
			
		

> I think it's more addicted than lazy. Some people have died playing computer games, for example. They just can't/won't take a break.




I've heard that before but have never seen anything even remotely close to actual documented cases.

An urban myth perhaps?


----------



## reveal (Feb 22, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> Where are the icons for rolling on the floor laughing, while banging your fist into the floor, again?
> 
> My GOD that's amazing. Amazingly.... scary? sad? hilarious? I dunno.




That's really funny because this comic makes fun of just that. 

http://ctrlaltdel-online.com/images/comics/20050221.jpg


----------



## MrFilthyIke (Feb 22, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> Where are the icons for rolling on the floor laughing, while banging your fist into the floor, again.










That's an example from http://www.websmileys.com/


----------



## Darkness (Feb 22, 2005)

Krieg said:
			
		

> I've heard that before but have never seen anything even remotely close to actual documented cases.
> 
> An urban myth perhaps?



 It usually is a myth, but there seem to have been a few actual cases of people playing more than their health could take. I recall one in Hong Kong and another in (the PR of) China. IMO there's a slight chance the latter is propaganda, but...


----------



## GlassJaw (Feb 22, 2005)

This is why I don't play online games anymore.  It's not that I have an additive personality (I don't) but I just feel it's like a neverending struggle to get more "stuff" in the game.  I lost a year of life to Diablo 2.  Never again.

Give me a good single-player game with a story that I can buy used on ebay, play, finish, and then sell again on ebay, and I'm set.


----------



## Mark (Feb 22, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Um... Just how lazy are some people?








> Um... (...) lazy


----------



## ph34r (Feb 22, 2005)

I don't get it...I can order a pizza in less than a minute over the phone. But I guess there's people out there that would get a kick over being able to order pizza via a command on EQ2 and use the hell out of it.  :\ 

I'm surprised the command wasn't _pizz4_.


----------



## Blue Sky (Feb 22, 2005)

ph34r said:
			
		

> I don't get it...I can order a pizza in less than a minute over the phone. But I guess there's people out there that would get a kick over being able to order pizza via a command on EQ2 and use the hell out of it.  :\
> 
> I'm surprised the command wasn't _pizz4_.




You can order a pizza from the hut in under a minute?  It takes me longer than that just to get through the ads before I'm allowed to actually speak to a person.

Lucky punk.


----------



## Mark (Feb 22, 2005)

ph34r said:
			
		

> I don't get it...I can order a pizza in less than a minute over the phone. But I guess there's people out there that would get a kick over being able to order pizza via a command on EQ2 and use the hell out of it.  :\
> 
> I'm surprised the command wasn't _pizz4_.




It isn't the EQII players that developed the ability to do this.  I can't imagine many places on the planet where someone would pick up a phone to call for pizza and Pizza Hut would be first choice.  It's not pizza, so much as a sponge with ketchup and processed cheese food on top.  Pizza Hut is just preying on the imobility of EQII players and praying the phone is on the other side of the room.


----------



## ph34r (Feb 22, 2005)

Mark said:
			
		

> It isn't the EQII players that developed the ability to do this.




I know. I was just refering to the fact that some of the more _nerdy_ players would get a kick out of the function.



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> I can't imagine many places on the planet where someone would pick up a phone to call for pizza and Pizza Hut would be first choice.  It's not pizza, so much as a sponge with ketchup and processed cheese food on top.




Actually, the Pizza Hut here is pretty good as far as delivery pizza goes.



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> Pizza Hut is just preying on the imobility of EQII players and praying the phone is on the other side of the room.




I went to pizzahut.com and attempted to fill out the form to see how long it would take compared to ordering by phone. The site wanted me to login. I didn't feel like registering so does that make me just as lazy?


----------



## Crothian (Feb 22, 2005)

How is this lazy?  You've been able to order pizza on line for ages.  And its not like Table Top RPGers haven't ordered pizza for thier games.


----------



## MrFilthyIke (Feb 22, 2005)

Mark said:
			
		

> It's not pizza, so much as a sponge with ketchup and processed cheese food on top.




Our Pizza Hut down the road is good, not your description.  Or are you a "deep dish" or "chicago style" snob?


----------



## Angcuru (Feb 22, 2005)

Utter laziness/stupidity, IMO.  For people who are afraid to actually participate in a real vocal exchange of communications with another living human being.  Using the phone is faster.  Plus in EQ, by the time you finish ordering in the menu which will likely take up the entire screen, you'll have been killed and will need to go an eight-hour corpse run.

I _hate_ EQ.  A lot.  Not only is it phenomenally boring, it's turned into more of a wallet leech than a entertainment thingy.  And my dad's addicted to it.  He's either working, sleeping, or playing EQ.  GAH!  He even sees me playing Wow and says "HOLY CRAP that looks like fun!".  I offer him my free trial, and he declines.  Somehow.  I seriously think there's some kind of subliminal advertising in that 'game'.

Pizza hut near my house is almost good, but strange thing is, they don't deliver to my town.  We're literally 10 blocks from the shop, and they don't deliver to us.  Blah.  It's better to get it from the AUTHENTIC Italian Pizza place up the street.  MMMMMMM!


----------



## Mark (Feb 22, 2005)

ph34r said:
			
		

> I know. I was just refering to the fact that some of the more _nerdy_ players would get a kick out of the function.




Oh, I know, but it's worth mentioning where the concept came from.




			
				ph34r said:
			
		

> Actually, the Pizza Hut here is pretty good as far as delivery pizza goes.




Relatively speaking, I suppose.  Round here it is crap by comparison and I don't think they make it differently at various "Huts" in different parts of the country.  You may just have either a dearth of independent pizza places, a lack of ones that deliver, or some pretty lousy options.

On a side note, why are there national chains of restaurants that make pizzas, bugers, chicken, tacos, and specialize in all sorts of fast foods as their primary focus, but not hot dogs?  Sure there are regional examples of smaller chains, but no really big national franchise.  Yet, around Chicago and many other big cities, the "hot dog stand" is a seemingly integral part of the fast food fabric.  Anyway, just curious.




			
				ph34r said:
			
		

> I went to pizzahut.com and attempted to fill out the form to see how long it would take compared to ordering by phone. The site wanted me to login. I didn't feel like registering so does that make me just as lazy?




Lazy?  Maybe.  Lucky?  You may never know just _how_ lucky...


----------



## drothgery (Feb 22, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Considering Pepsi owns Pizza Hut, it's probably not far off.




IIRC, PepsiCo spun off their restraunt business (mostly KFC, Taco Bell, and Pizza Hut) a few years back, in a (largely failed, unfortunately) effort to try and get Pepsi into more restraunts.


----------



## reveal (Feb 22, 2005)

drothgery said:
			
		

> IIRC, PepsiCo spun off their restraunt business (mostly KFC, Taco Bell, and Pizza Hut) a few years back, in a (largely failed, unfortunately) effort to try and get Pepsi into more restraunts.




Not sure about that but I'm glad it failed. I'm a Coke man maself.


----------



## Mark (Feb 22, 2005)

MrFilthyIke said:
			
		

> Our Pizza Hut down the road is good, not your description.  Or are you a "deep dish" or "chicago style" snob?




I'd imagine Miami has more reataurants that focus on sea food.  But, heck, I'm no snob.  I would not order Pizza Hut no matter where I went.  I'd skip having pizza and have something else.  It's just too spongey in the crust, the tomoato paste is sweet (I wonder if they add sugar to make it more addictive), and the cheese like the glue RPG magazines use to hold insert maps in place.  And what's with those little crumbles of greasy grizzle they claim are sausage?  The real test for pizza is if you can eat it cold the next day.  With the "Hut" pizza the next day, if some of the cardboard box it came in tore up and stuck to the underside of the pizza, you'd likely only notice because of the flavor spike.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Feb 22, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> How is this lazy?  You've been able to order pizza on line for ages.  And its not like Table Top RPGers haven't ordered pizza for thier games.




Sure, but to actually have the code to place an order imbeded into the game? It's not like the phone # for Papa John's is in the credits of the PHB or DMG. This is going a bit too far, IMHO. When you can't take a break from the game for 5 minutes ot look up the number and actually call someone to order it, you've got a problem.


----------



## Crothian (Feb 22, 2005)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Utter laziness/stupidity, IMO.  For people who are afraid to actually participate in a real vocal exchange of communications with another living human being.




You do know the message boards are also non vocal right?


----------



## Henry (Feb 22, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> How is this lazy?  You've been able to order pizza on line for ages.  And its not like Table Top RPGers haven't ordered pizza for thier games.




I suppose what I find laziest is that you don't even need to SHUT THE GAME OFF to take a break and order pizza. In other words, keep going, and don't worry about interrupting your questing. Gamers who order pizza as a group usually order enough for each person to get 2 or 3 slices; a person ordering a pizza is likelier to buy a whole pizza for themselves instead of e.g. just a personal pan, given general trends, and that DEFINITELY ain't healthy on the arteries.

I'm certainly not saying it SHOULDN'T be done, it just strikes me as a really nasty step in the wrong direction.

I think CTRL-ALT-DEL's cartoon is funny, because I have this scary mind's eye view of an entire business support network built around people playing virtual games to the exclusion of all else.


----------



## Crothian (Feb 22, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Sure, but to actually have the code to place an order imbeded into the game? It's not like the phone # for Papa John's is in the credits of the PHB or DMG. This is going a bit too far, IMHO. When you can't take a break from the game for 5 minutes ot look up the number and actually call someone to order it, you've got a problem.




If Papa Johns and Wizards could both make money on having it there, it would be.  So the game basically has speed dial to a pizza place.


----------



## Mark (Feb 22, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> I suppose what I find laziest is that you don't even need to SHUT THE GAME OFF to take a break and order pizza. In other words, keep going, and don't worry about interrupting your questing.




And, you use a credit card to pay for it, so the last hurdle is having a double-wide mail slot installed on the front door and a conveyor belt with heat lamps that slides the pie over to the computer station...


----------



## Crothian (Feb 22, 2005)

Mark said:
			
		

> And, you use a credit card to pay for it, so the last hurdle is having a double-wide mail slot installed on the front door and a conveyor belt with heat lamps that slides the pie over to the computer station...




I can so build that........


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Feb 22, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> You do know the message boards are also non vocal right?




Non-vocal, sure, but come on. It's not like we can order a pizza through ENWorld. Yet.


----------



## ph34r (Feb 22, 2005)

Mark said:
			
		

> You may just have either a dearth of independent pizza places, a lack of ones that deliver, or some pretty lousy options.




We also have Dominoes, Papa John's, and a small Italian place that delivers. It's all depends on what I'm in the mood for. I get something different from each place.


----------



## Crothian (Feb 22, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Non-vocal, sure, but come on. It's not like we can order a pizza through ENWorld. Yet.




But, I can book mark the pizza site, have my cookies set up so I automaticall log in, have a particular favorite order already picked out, and a few clicks I'm back on EN World.


----------



## MrFilthyIke (Feb 22, 2005)

Mark said:
			
		

> I'd imagine Miami has more reataurants that focus on sea food.  But, heck, I'm no snob.  I would not order Pizza Hut no matter where I went.  I'd skip having pizza and have something else.  It's just too spongey in the crust, the tomoato paste is sweet (I wonder if they add sugar to make it more addictive), and the cheese like the glue RPG magazines use to hold insert maps in place.  And what's with those little crumbles of greasy grizzle they claim are sausage?  The real test for pizza is if you can eat it cold the next day.  With the "Hut" pizza the next day, if some of the cardboard box it came in tore up and stuck to the underside of the pizza, you'd likely only notice because of the flavor spike.




Actually...seafood is hard to find here, unless your on the beach...and paying $$$.  Ft Lauderdale might be better off, but that 45-60 minutes north.  Miami has latin food.  Oh yes, and lots of it.  If you find something good, it's usually out of the way, or way overpriced.  Everything in Miami is overpriced.  But our pizza huts are good.   And I say that having gone to good independant pizza places in Miami and Orlando.  Haven't tried pizza too many other places, as pizza is not high priority for me.


----------



## Fiery James (Feb 22, 2005)

About 16 months ago, I had a dream of the “near future”.  In that world, you could order fast food for delivery with your remote control, and the cost would just be added to your monthly cable bill.  So, if you were watching TV, you could hit your MENU button, select FOOD DELIVERY > PIZZA and a pizza would be dispatched to your door.

The pricing would actually be pretty good, due to the exclusive contract that the cable company had with the delivery company – and it could also be adapted for local specialties.

(This dream also featured a “virtual world” where people could assume different personas and interact via their wireless keyboards through their televisions – essentially, their PCs, TVs, and other media equipment had been replaced by a total “Entertainment System”, and most computer use was now done from the couch via wireless keyboard and giant plasma screen.  Now, this is all very similar to stuff that already exists today, except these virtual worlds weren’t fantasy MMORPGs – they were virtual worlds similar to our own.  No adventures or quests or anything – just a futuristic version of online chat or messageboards like this one – except you had an avatar and could go have conversations with other virtual people.  People developed entire relationships online that didn’t exist in the real world.)

None of this stuff was a creation of my imagination, so much as a projection of where things are headed.  Certainly, a year ago all of this stuff existed, but it was just more developed and advanced.

So it’s odd to see this whole pizza thing!

(No real point, just sharing!)


----------



## reveal (Feb 22, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> How is this lazy?  You've been able to order pizza on line for ages.  And its not like Table Top RPGers haven't ordered pizza for thier games.




I can't order Pizza Hut online in my area. But I think it's lazy because you're fostering a culture that can't be bothered to take 5 minutes to stop playing, pick up a phone, dial a number and order a pizza. Just seems like a really lazy thing to me.


----------



## MrFilthyIke (Feb 22, 2005)

Fiery James said:
			
		

> (No real point, just sharing!)




Thanks for sharing James!


----------



## reveal (Feb 22, 2005)

Fiery James said:
			
		

> About 16 months ago, I had a dream of the “near future”.  In that world, you could order fast food for delivery with your remote control, and the cost would just be added to your monthly cable bill.  So, if you were watching TV, you could hit your MENU button, select FOOD DELIVERY > PIZZA and a pizza would be dispatched to your door.




If this happened, my cable payment would be larger than my car payment.


----------



## ph34r (Feb 22, 2005)

Fiery James said:
			
		

> ...snip...




 

Nostradamus lives!


----------



## reveal (Feb 22, 2005)

ph34r said:
			
		

> Nostradamus lives!




*Fiery James*: Expect a phone call from the National Enquirer soon. But I'm sure you already knew that.


----------



## ph34r (Feb 22, 2005)

Fiery James said:
			
		

> (This dream also featured a “virtual world” where people could assume different personas and interact via their wireless keyboards through their televisions – essentially, their PCs, TVs, and other media equipment had been replaced by a total “Entertainment System”, and most computer use was now done from the couch via wireless keyboard and giant plasma screen.  Now, this is all very similar to stuff that already exists today, except these virtual worlds weren’t fantasy MMORPGs – they were virtual worlds similar to our own.  No adventures or quests or anything – just a futuristic version of online chat or messageboards like this one – except you had an avatar and could go have conversations with other virtual people.  People developed entire relationships online that didn’t exist in the real world.)




It's called the Matrix.


----------



## reveal (Feb 22, 2005)

ph34r said:
			
		

> It's called the Matrix.




What he didn't tell us was that he also had two dreams on the next nights but they weren't nearly as good as the original.


----------



## MrFilthyIke (Feb 22, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> What he didn't tell us was that he also had two dreams on the next nights but they weren't nearly as good as the original.




*rimshot*


----------



## ph34r (Feb 22, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> What he didn't tell us was that he also had two dreams on the next nights but they weren't nearly as good as the original.




Maybe he was just trying to forget the two recurring nightmares.  I know I would be.


----------



## Mark (Feb 22, 2005)

ph34r said:
			
		

> We also have Dominoes, Papa John's, and a small Italian place that delivers. It's all depends on what I'm in the mood for. I get something different from each place.




Yup.  Those options are available here also, along with about two dozen indepedent places that I could walk to and pick up from faster than they could delivery, and another couple of dozen whose delivery range I am within.  There's probably a like amount (or twice) within a half hour from me that simply don't delivery  to me because they have their hands full with closer customers.  Like I say, it's all relative and I'm not doubting that what you have might be the best you can get.  I'm just saying that I'm sorry you have such limited options and where I am, what Pizza Hut produces falls at or near the bottom of the quality list.

I like pizza in many forms; thin crust, deep dish, and pan.  I think the bottom line is that competition breeds higher quality.  I think it is one of the reasons that the best of the d20 material produced by third party publishers is comparable (some say better) than that put out by WotC.

If someone asked what pizza was available near me, I would not even think to mention any of the chains, though I know they exist.  They just don't compare.  And that's not to say that there aren't some lousy independent places, but they don't last long because the word gets around and no one orders from them twice.


----------



## Crothian (Feb 22, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> I can't order Pizza Hut online in my area. But I think it's lazy because you're fostering a culture that can't be bothered to take 5 minutes to stop playing, pick up a phone, dial a number and order a pizza. Just seems like a really lazy thing to me.




And the remote control stopped people from actually getting up and changing the channels on the TV.  And the Telephone stopped people from actually walking outside to talk to their neibhors in person.  There have been many examples of items that make the world easier for people and other people see that as being lazy.


----------



## reveal (Feb 22, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> And the remote control stopped people from actually getting up and changing the channels on the TV.  And the Telephone stopped people from actually walking outside to talk to their neibhors in person.  There have been many examples of items that make the world easier for people and other people see that as being lazy.




Touche.


----------



## Mark (Feb 22, 2005)

MrFilthyIke said:
			
		

> Miami has latin food.  Oh yes, and lots of it.




OK.  Now, do you also have any chain latin fast food restaurants and do people who actually love latin food even consider the chain as a worthwhile option?


----------



## MrFilthyIke (Feb 22, 2005)

Mark said:
			
		

> If someone asked what pizza was available near me, I would not even think to mention any of the chains, though I know they exist.  They just don't compare.  And that's not to say that there aren't some lousy independent places, but they don't last long because the word gets around and no one orders from them twice.




This is Mark's bias:



> Join Date: Jan 2002
> Location: *Chicago*
> Last Seen: Today (02:13 PM)
> Posts: 8,770




Just giving you a hard time Mark.


----------



## MrFilthyIke (Feb 22, 2005)

Mark said:
			
		

> OK.  Now, do you also have any chain latin fast food restaurants and do people who actually love latin food even consider the chain as a worthwhile option?




Yes.

Some are:
Latin American
Sergio's
La Carreta

All pretty good, there are also tons of independant places, but you'll find locals going to both types.

edit: You will also get people who are of the same opinon as you.  But the chains are pretty popular.  But then again, they don't go far from Miami, not like Pizza Hut, Papa John's, etc.


----------



## Crothian (Feb 22, 2005)

MrFilthyIke said:
			
		

> This is Mark's bias:
> 
> Just giving you a hard time Mark.




Well, you're not wrong....


----------



## Krieg (Feb 22, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Non-vocal, sure, but come on. It's not like we can order a pizza through ENWorld. Yet.




Bastards!

BTW nice work-around though...
"
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





"

Edit: crap the quotes just look like ears.


----------



## tylerthehobo (Feb 22, 2005)

Mark said:
			
		

> On a side note, why are there national chains of restaurants that make pizzas, bugers, chicken, tacos, and specialize in all sorts of fast foods as their primary focus, but not hot dogs?




In the northeast we've got Nathan's and Nedick's hot dog chains.  There's also a few that are New England centric.  But yes, none of them are as massively popular as say Burger King or KFC.


----------



## Mark (Feb 22, 2005)

MrFilthyIke said:
			
		

> This is Mark's bias




Kinda like saying that someone who drives cars for a living (and has driven hundreds of them, most makes and models), and has an opinion (about the least expensive model mass produced by one of the larger manufacturers) has a bias compared to the person who has only driven a couple of cars in their whole life.  It's not bias, it's expertise. 




			
				MrFilthyIke said:
			
		

> Just giving you a hard time Mark.




Why that's the filthiest thing I ev..  Ah, wait, I see.


----------



## Mark (Feb 22, 2005)

tylerthehobo said:
			
		

> In the northeast we've got Nathan's and Nedick's hot dog chains.  There's also a few that are New England centric.  But yes, none of them are as massively popular as say Burger King or KFC.




We've got a couple local chains, like Irving's Redhots and others, but I don't think there's been a huge chain (close to national) since Dog and Suds (hotdogs and root beer) disappeared back in the late seventies.  I think A&W tried to compete with them around that time but I am not sure if they focused much on hotdogs.


----------



## MrFilthyIke (Feb 22, 2005)

Mark said:
			
		

> Kinda like saying that someone who drives cars for a living (and has driven hundreds of them, most makes and models), and has an opinion (about the least expensive model mass produced by one of the larger manufacturers) has a bias compared to the person who has only driven a couple of cars in their whole life.  It's not bias, it's expertise.




We could discuss whether that's expertise or bias, but we're not allowed to flame on Enworld.   



> Why that's the filthiest thing I ev..  Ah, wait, I see.




They are learning...


----------



## MrFilthyIke (Feb 22, 2005)

Mark said:
			
		

> We've got a couple local chains, like Irving's Redhots and others, but I don't think there's been a huge chain (close to national) since Dog and Suds (hotdogs and root beer) disappeared back in the late seventies.  I think A&W tried to compete with them around that time but I am not sure if they focused much on hotdogs.




The closest I could think of is there is an A&W near my home, but it's shacked up with a Long John Silver's.  Kinda hot dog-ish...I guess.


----------



## Mark (Feb 22, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Well, you're not wrong....




Are those sunglasses on to hide the tears in your eyes from lack of pizza options...?


----------



## Mark (Feb 22, 2005)

MrFilthyIke said:
			
		

> We could discuss whether that's expertise or bias, but we're not allowed to flame on Enworld.




We could discuss it but I think only one of the two of us is qualified to make the determination and, in that, I do have a bies.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Feb 22, 2005)

MrFilthyIke said:
			
		

> This is Mark's bias:
> 
> *Location: Chicago*
> 
> Just giving you a hard time Mark.




But pizza in Chicago ain't real pizza. It's more like a casserole. If you want real pizza, head to New York City.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Feb 22, 2005)

Krieg said:
			
		

> BTW nice work-around though...
> "
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks. that's one of the perks of using Firefox, I've got a whole drop-down menu of little things I can include in forum posts. Like this:


----------



## reveal (Feb 22, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Thanks. that's one of the perks of using Firefox, I've got a whole drop-down menu of little things I can include in forum posts. Like this:




How'd you make that menu? Is it an extension?


----------



## Crothian (Feb 22, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> But pizza in Chicago ain't real pizza. It's more like a casserole. If you want real pizza, head to New York City.





And thus the gauntlet was thrown.....


----------



## reveal (Feb 22, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> But pizza in Chicago ain't real pizza. It's more like a casserole. If you want real pizza, head to New York City.




You say tomato, I say tomahto. You say potato, I say potato-e.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 22, 2005)

Both of 'em (Chicago and New York pizza, to be precise) are kind of "meh".  Too thin or too thick...


----------



## reveal (Feb 22, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Both of 'em (Chicago and New York pizza, to be precise) are kind of "meh".  Too thin or too thick...




The last time I had pizza in Chicago, the my friend ordered it and he got the meat special. It had something like 5 kinds of meat in it. It was very thick and tasted good, but I'm really glad I stayed in my hotel room that night because my stomach didn't like it too much.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Feb 22, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> How'd you make that menu? Is it an extension?




Yep. Smiley Xtra


----------



## wingsandsword (Feb 22, 2005)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Pizza hut near my house is almost good, but strange thing is, they don't deliver to my town.  We're literally 10 blocks from the shop, and they don't deliver to us.  Blah.  It's better to get it from the AUTHENTIC Italian Pizza place up the street.  MMMMMMM!




Exactly.  Pizza Hut, like McDonalds, trades on name recognition and being absolutely everywhere.  They don't have to be good, they don't even try.  When is the last time you ever heard Pizza Hut talk about improving their ingredients or making tastier pizza?  Never, all they ever promote is their newest pizza gimmick, typically they found a new place to stick cheese-goo or sauce-goo, or a "new" shape to put pizza in.  They've got a franchise in every city and town, and a gigantic advertising budget to make sure you don't forget them (no matter how hard you try).

I remember, about 20 years ago, growing up in Rural Kentucky, in a small town of about 2,000 and thinking we were becoming a big and fancy place when we got our McDonalds and Pizza Hut with the Wal-Mart on the way.   Of course, we didn't have Pizza places, just little greasy-spoon diners and dairy-freezes, so Pizza Hut was kinda exotic, and it was Pizza you didn't have to make yourself at home (that never came out right) or that horrible "pizza" served with school lunches.

20 years later and much wiser, I've learned to never, ever order from Pizza Hut, and to avoid  ordering from Chain Pizzarias if possible (although Donato's and Papa John's aren't too bad), and always eat locally.  

If you're ever in Lexington, KY and want a good pizza, go to Joe Bologna's, they make some truly magnificent pizza (and just about everything else Italian)


----------



## reveal (Feb 22, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Yep. Smiley Xtra




As Homer said: "Oh yes! This rocks!"


----------



## Mark (Feb 22, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Both of 'em (Chicago and New York pizza, to be precise) are kind of "meh".  Too thin or too thick...




There's nothing precise about your statement whatsoever.  There is no such thing as "Chicago style" or "New York style" pizza.  There are literally hundreds of variations and styles of pizza served both here and in New York.  The only places that advertise as having "Chicago style" pizza are either elsewhere in in the country, and a very, very few places in the city of Chicago who want to attact tourists.  It's a myth.  You've beened duped.


----------



## Wereserpent (Feb 22, 2005)

Pizza is Pizza to me, I dont care whats in it, as long as it tastes good to me it could have cat brains for a toppping.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 22, 2005)

Mark said:
			
		

> There's nothing precise about your statement whatsoever.  There is no such thing as "Chicago style" or "New York style" pizza.  There are literally hundreds of variations and styles of pizza served both here and in New York.  The only places that advertise as having "Chicago style" pizza are either elsewhere in in the country, and a very, very few places in the city of Chicago who want to attact tourists.  It's a myth.  You've beened duped.



 Nope, TV told me all about it, and TV never lies to me!

~curls up in a foetal position and whimpers~


----------



## Krieg (Feb 23, 2005)

Mark said:
			
		

> There's nothing precise about your statement whatsoever.  There is no such thing as "Chicago style" or "New York style" pizza.  There are literally hundreds of variations and styles of pizza served both here and in New York.  The only places that advertise as having "Chicago style" pizza are either elsewhere in in the country, and a very, very few places in the city of Chicago who want to attact tourists.  It's a myth.  You've beened duped.




Keep your windy city propaganda to yourself buddy. We all know you eat tomato quiche and try to cover it up by labeling it "pizza".


----------



## Stone Angel (Feb 23, 2005)

We used to order pizza all the time online in college. Not that big of deal really, good marketing. But really there are people who will just watch whatevers on no matter how much they hate it, just to not look for the remote or walk three feet to the tv and change the channel. 


The Seraph of Earth and Stone


----------



## MrFilthyIke (Feb 23, 2005)

Mark said:
			
		

> We could discuss it but I think only one of the two of us is qualified to make the determination and, in that, I do have a bies.




Bah to your bias!   

I will know refer to everything as tomatoe quiche!

My hat of toemaot piza know no limit!


----------



## Xath (Feb 23, 2005)

Stone Angel said:
			
		

> We used to order pizza all the time online in college. Not that big of deal really, good marketing.





Now we have www.campusfood.com  And it is a wonderful, wonderful thing.

I have to disagree with the claim that all Pizza-Huts are the same.  My PH at home, is actually really nice with a cozy sit-down restaraunt area that has some fantastic salad. (and Stuffed Crust pizza).  But I recently went to a PH with friends that earned the nickname Skeezza Hut.  Their salad was a block of iceberg lettuce served in a *plasticwrapped* bowl. And the pizza was palatable, but certainly not my favorite.

My _favorite_ pizza is Dijorno stuffed crust.  I don't have to sop the grease off of it before I eat it, and it is mighty tasty and fresh.  Tombstone's not bad either, but I much prefer frozen, bake-at-home pizzas to anything else.


----------



## Mark (Feb 23, 2005)

Xath said:
			
		

> I have to disagree with the claim that all Pizza-Huts are the same.




There's always the exception due to poor management/employees but, anecdotal evidence aside, it is a corporate/business goal for Pizza Hut, as it is for McDonalds, for a customer to be able to walk into any store in their chain and have the exact same (good) experience (meal, service, etal).  They have teams of employees at a corporate level who do nothing else but travel from store to store in an attempt to ensure exactly that.  You may simply have been to the best of what Pizza Hut has to offer and the worst of what Pizza Hut has to offer given their acceptable margins for error.  The trouble is that they don't set the bar all that high from the start.

My point is that when it comes to pizza, chain stores and frozen pizza just won't compare to the majority of independent pizzarias.  When you've had the chance to eat at a few dozen places like this (independent pizzarias), you're bound to find one or two that you just don't like but most are better than any chain and a good number are simply outstanding, never to be compared with mass-produced food of any kind.  

Analogously, I used to think that an ex-girlfriend of mine gave "the best" backrubs (and that I was no slouch, either) until, due to a sports-related muscle pull I had to get a professional massage. I had a number of them by physical therapists, licenced therapists, and by masseuses.  Quite frankly, I didn't know what a good backrub was.  Does it mean I wouldn't take a backrub everyday provided it wasn't a ham-fisted effort?  No.  I'd still love a backrub.  But I know better than to say it is "the best".


----------



## drothgery (Feb 23, 2005)

Mark said:
			
		

> My point is that when it comes to pizza, chain stores and frozen pizza just won't compare to the majority of independent pizzarias.  When you've had the chance to eat at a few dozen places like this (independent pizzarias), you're bound to find one or two that you just don't like but most are better than any chain and a good number are simply outstanding, never to be compared with mass-produced food of any kind.




I don't know about that. I've been to quite a few independent/local chain pizzarias that only compete with the major chains by being cheaper. There are some excellent local places out there -- and the best pizza I've had has been from small local chains (a "New York" style place in the suburbs of Syracuse, and a "Sicilian" style place in Wisconsin) -- but I like Pizza Hut better than an "average" independent/small chain. The place I normally get pizza from now is local, but I get pizza from them because it's just down the street and better than anywhere I can order online from (Domino's and Papa John's).


----------



## Mark (Feb 23, 2005)

*shrug*

Then there's a small chain known as California Pizza Kitchen... 

I've tried pizza in San Diego, though it was 20 years ago, from some small places and didn't find one I liked either.  I may have just missed the good ones, but San Diego isn't really a city "known for it's pizza" like Chicago or New York.  Pizza Hut crust just seems too much like bread...day old bread...to me.


----------



## drothgery (Feb 23, 2005)

Mark said:
			
		

> *shrug*
> 
> Then there's a small chain known as California Pizza Kitchen...




And when you want chicken, BBQ sauce, and pineapple on your pizza, they're great. But for your basic boring pepperoni, they're a bit pricey.


----------



## Mark (Feb 23, 2005)

drothgery said:
			
		

> And when you want chicken, BBQ sauce, and pineapple on your pizza, they're great. But for your basic boring pepperoni, they're a bit pricey.




They seem pricey no matter what, to me, but I do agree that in the former instances the taste is fine enough.


----------



## cignus_pfaccari (Feb 23, 2005)

I can see why having such a command might be useful, since getting food can be problematic depending on what you're doing at the time.  Having a pizza menu up is easier than running to the kitchen for a Hot Pocket...since you can always cancel out if something requires your immediate attention, like, say, a giant wandering into your group.  Sure, you could call and do that, but not everybody has broadband.

Of course, you still have to answer the door and sign for it, but that shouldn't take too long.  And it's not like you have to eat the entire pizza in one sitting.  It keeps in the fridge for a few days.

Brad


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Feb 24, 2005)

Mark said:
			
		

> It isn't the EQII players that developed the ability to do this.  I can't imagine many places on the planet where someone would pick up a phone to call for pizza and Pizza Hut would be first choice.  It's not pizza, so much as a sponge with ketchup and processed cheese food on top.  Pizza Hut is just preying on the imobility of EQII players and praying the phone is on the other side of the room.



 What, you think you got better pizza in your town or something?


----------



## Xath (Feb 24, 2005)

I've had independent pizza.  Angelo's Pizza, where I grew up, makes the claim to have the "World's Largest Slice" of pizza.  And it's friggen huge, and tasty.  But certainly not the best pizza I've ever had.  (They do have the best cheese-steaks ever, but that's a debate for another thread)

All I'm saying is that I infinitely prefer frozed pizza, because it's always fresh and much much much less greasy.  It also tastes just as good, if not better, than any commercial pizza I have come across.  And I have come across quite a few commercial pizza places.  This is not to say that _all_ frozen pizzas are good, but the ratio of frozen pizza goodness to commercial pizza goodness is quite high.  Go on, go get a Dijorno.  See if you don't like it.


----------



## reveal (Mar 1, 2005)

http://www.cnn.com/2005/TECH/fun.games/02/28/sony.pizza.order.ap/index.html



> Sony plans to integrate the pizza function more tightly into the game, so players can charge pizza to their monthly game subscription bill.




 

"Billy! Why was my credit card charged $400 this month for Everquest!"


----------



## barsoomcore (Mar 1, 2005)

My cable payment IS larger than my car payment.

$43 a month, dude.


----------



## Campbell (Mar 2, 2005)

barsoomcore said:
			
		

> My cable payment IS larger than my car payment.
> 
> $43 a month, dude.




You're getting off easy man. The basic non-digital package where I live is $51 per month. To add to the exorbant cable rates here, a local ordinance against minidishes in apartments only makes things worse.


----------



## Galethorn (Mar 2, 2005)

I'm that lazy, but I'm so much more cheap that I neither play MMOs or would be willing to order pizza when the kitchen--and the bulk goods therein--is just down the hall. That said, my dad and I often talk to each other at opposite ends of the house with our cell phones or a net messaging program, so we don't have to shout...

That said, I walk about two miles a day just in the process of commuting to school. _That_ said, it's because I'm too lazy to work enough to pay for a car and gas.


----------



## Psychic Warrior (Mar 3, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> That's really funny because this comic makes fun of just that.
> 
> http://ctrlaltdel-online.com/images/comics/20050221.jpg




That comic is so unrealistic. i mean - the guy would defiantely have married an elf from Evercrack.


----------

